# So I ordered a new stick burner...w/PICS!!!



## phatbac (Jan 24, 2022)

Dear SMF Family:
Hey, I know I haven't posted much on these boards in a while. After I got rid of my stick burner for financial reasons and went to a BGE it hasn't been the same. Don't get me wrong I like smoking on the BGE. Easy to control temps and set and forget good product coming off the grates. But I love smoking on a stick burner. as some of you may know I have owned about 4 Lang's (36, 36 hybrid, 2 48s). I was looking to make it 5 Lang's owned as I was looking on Facebook market place and thought I had come to a deal with a guy from FL about his 36. I was going to pay him extra to bring it to me and we had it all worked out. and he started jerking me around so I finally started looking elsewhere. I saw a place in my hometown of Monroe that did custom fab work and the examples they had online were very reasonable price. so the wife and I got in the car and drove 25 minutes to meet the man doing the fab work and see his shop. Nice guy and his work looked well done too. he said he didn't have anything that wasn't already sold and so we discussed things and came to an arraignment for a deposit and he currently building me a 48x24 stick burner with a 24 inch firebox.

I asked him while he was building my smoker if he would text me pictures of the process so I could post them online and talk about the work he is doing for me. he said sure and these are some pics he has provided so far. I will post more as I get them!




















His name is Kearry Hinson and his company is RocketGrillz out of Monroe, NC (Near Charlotte).
You can find them on Facebook.

I for one am just tickled that I'm getting another stick burner!
Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Ringer (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks like it's coming right along. You will be back in the game in no time. Congrats!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks like some really well built stuff. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 24, 2022)

Glad you are able to get back into the stick burning!! Looks like it will be a nice rig.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 24, 2022)

Good for you, Aaron. Welcome back to the stick side... Forward or reverse flow?


----------



## phatbac (Jan 24, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Good for you, Aaron. Welcome back to the stick side... Forward or reverse flow?


Reverse Flow and a burner on top of the firebox....

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Jan 25, 2022)

More pics as is it comes right along...











Thanks for looking!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Newglide (Jan 25, 2022)

Coming along great. I'm sure the wait is making you crazy.
I'm right up the road from you, I didn't know anybody around here was making stick burners.
I may be in the market for an upgrade in the next year or so. looking forward to see how you like it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 25, 2022)

Looking pretty cool!  I like the lines!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 25, 2022)

Congrats.  That smoker sure has nice lines.
Gary


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 25, 2022)

Wow. You’re not buying a smoker, you’re buying a tank. Does it come with a motor? What a beast! Congratulations.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 25, 2022)

Newglide said:


> Coming along great. I'm sure the wait is making you crazy.
> I'm right up the road from you, I didn't know anybody around here was making stick burners.
> I may be in the market for an upgrade in the next year or so. looking forward to see how you like it.


Yeah i will keep you and everyone else posted to how i like or love smoking on it. he delivers nationwide but since I'm right near him he is going to deliver for free and his prices are very reasonable. He said it should be done in a couple weeks if all goes right.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 25, 2022)

Dang! That is awesome! Congrats on finding a great local fabricator that is able to build you what you are looking for, That looks like its coming along nice and will be a lot of fun.
Cant wait to see the final build!


----------



## phatbac (Jan 31, 2022)

So i talked with Kearry (Hinson) today (Rocketgrillz) the man building my smoker. it should be done at the end of the week. we are trying to arrange delivery for Saturday. I can't wait. he asked if i wanted to put propane burners on the side for a griddle i said no I don't want them on my smoker I just want the burner we planned on putting on the firebox so i can use a cast iron pan for breakfast when smoking. I will post more pics when i get them!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 31, 2022)

phatbac said:


> So i talked with Kearry (Hinson) today (Rocketgrillz) the man building my smoker. it should be done at the end of the week. we are trying to arrange delivery for Saturday. I can't wait. he asked if i wanted to put propane burners on the side for a griddle i said no I don't want them on my smoker I just want the burner we planned on putting on the firebox so i can use a cast iron pan for breakfast when smoking. I will post more pics when i get them!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



So are you still getting a burner on it?  Having a burner to light coals is a nice thing to have......It just makes getting it started up quick and easy.....


----------



## phatbac (Jan 31, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> So are you still getting a burner on it?  Having a burner to light coals is a nice thing to have......It just makes getting it started up quick and easy.....


Its a burner atop the firebox. basically a vent that i can open to let fire come through to heat a pan if i want. I'm not getting a side burner i don't want to mess around with propane.( Anti-Frank Hill)

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 31, 2022)

phatbac said:


> Its a burner atop the firebox. basically a vent that i can open to let fire come through to heat a pan if i want. I'm not getting a side burner i don't want to mess around with propane.( Anti-Frank Hill)
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


Ah understood, cooking over the fire box is just classic old time cooking.....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2022)

Wow way to go Arron. Waiting to see it fired up and some meat smoking.

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Feb 1, 2022)

So I received some new pics... Kearry was working on the FB yesterday and took this.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Will keep posting!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks for the like Arron it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## phatbac (Feb 17, 2022)

So my smoker is 95% complete just needs paint (which is going to happen tomorrow weather permitting) and should be delivered Saturday if all goes right. I have some pics before it gets here. 

I upgraded the firebox at the last minute with an inch air gap on the side and an inch of firebrick around the bottom and sides.







Two slide-out racks






stack measured to fit my garage






heavy duty red casters






wrap around shelf






Thanks for looking! I'm so excited about getting my smoker I can't stand it!
Now I need to figure out what to name her!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 17, 2022)

phatbac said:


> So my smoker is 95% complete just needs paint (which is going to happen tomorrow weather permitting) and should be delivered Saturday if all goes right. I have some pics before it gets here.
> 
> I upgraded the firebox at the last minute with an inch air gap on the side and an inch of firebrick around the bottom and sides.
> View attachment 526108
> ...


It's a beauty


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 17, 2022)

That’s incredible. Wow!


----------



## phatbac (Feb 17, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> It's a beauty


thank you!



Sven Svensson said:


> That’s incredible. Wow!


appreciate it!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 17, 2022)

Awesome! Stoked for you!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 17, 2022)

It looks great Aaron hopefully they get it painted and delivered to you on schedule so you can start using it


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 17, 2022)

That should be a pretty dang nice cooker!  Looking forward to seeing it in action!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2022)

Wow Aaron let the smoke roll

Warren


----------



## Ralph G (Feb 19, 2022)

Awsome looking Smoker Its a Beast!!


----------



## phatbac (Feb 20, 2022)

Finally got her home today, due to some weather constraints on the paint job but she is now in my garage! I need to let her sit a day or two more to let the paint cure on her then I will be rolling smoke!

Glow in the dark gauges






wrap-around shelf and heavy-duty casters






Griddle top for cast iron pan direct cooking






Bottle opener to catch the door and open bottles!
stack on the back to set up a more convection-style airflow.






Thanks for looking and nice comments!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2022)

Congrats. Looks nice. I have glow in the dark gauges on mine as well and love them


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 20, 2022)

Looks awesome I look forward to seeing what comes off it. I like those glow in the dark thermos I haven't seen them before


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 20, 2022)

Looks great Aaron let that paint cure and get er fired up ! I'm sure you'll enjoy it for a lifetime  !

Keith


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 20, 2022)

Very Very NICE!  Those tel tru's are just cool!

Congrats and I bet you are just beside yours self waiting to fire it up!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow Aaron man let the good times rool

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 21, 2022)

Aaron Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## mismith (Mar 11, 2022)

Aaron, looks great! Thanks for posting this, I called him today and plan on going tomorrow to see his work in person. He is only about 20 miles from me. What do you think so far? Have you fired it up yet?


----------



## boykjo (Mar 12, 2022)

Wassup Aaron........... Congrats on the new smoker. Hope to see you this year at the NC gathering. Hopefully Scott and Cricket will get it in this year.

Joe


----------



## alan Maples (Apr 5, 2022)

phatbac said:


> Dear SMF Family:
> Hey, I know I haven't posted much on these boards in a while. After I got rid of my stick burner for financial reasons and went to a BGE it hasn't been the same. Don't get me wrong I like smoking on the BGE. Easy to control temps and set and forget good product coming off the grates. But I love smoking on a stick burner. as some of you may know I have owned about 4 Lang's (36, 36 hybrid, 2 48s). I was looking to make it 5 Lang's owned as I was looking on Facebook market place and thought I had come to a deal with a guy from FL about his 36. I was going to pay him extra to bring it to me and we had it all worked out. and he started jerking me around so I finally started looking elsewhere. I saw a place in my hometown of Monroe that did custom fab work and the examples they had online were very reasonable price. so the wife and I got in the car and drove 25 minutes to meet the man doing the fab work and see his shop. Nice guy and his work looked well done too. he said he didn't have anything that wasn't already sold and so we discussed things and came to an arraignment for a deposit and he currently building me a 48x24 stick burner with a 24 inch firebox.
> 
> I asked him while he was building my smoker if he would text me pictures of the process so I could post them online and talk about the work he is doing for me. he said sure and these are some pics he has provided so far. I will post more as I get them!
> ...


Congratulations on the new smoker. I know you're looking forward to it.


----------



## alan Maples (Apr 5, 2022)

phatbac said:


> So my smoker is 95% complete just needs paint (which is going to happen tomorrow weather permitting) and should be delivered Saturday if all goes right. I have some pics before it gets here.
> 
> I upgraded the firebox at the last minute with an inch air gap on the side and an inch of firebrick around the bottom and sides.
> View attachment 526108
> ...


----------



## alan Maples (Apr 5, 2022)

Cool smoker! What are you going to smoke first?


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 5, 2022)

Wow! That is awesome! Can’t wait to see your first run!


----------



## 3montes (Apr 5, 2022)

As a fellow stick burner I can tell you that is one nice looking cooker. I'm always glad to someone else keeping the art of stick burning alive. With all the pellet smokers and ceramic grills out there stick burning is a dying art.  I've had four over the years and am now down to just one. It's a custom one off built by a independent fab guy in Texas.  I've had this one for about ten years now. 

It did come with dual propane burners and I'm really glad it did. It was already built to someone else's spec. I use them for starting coals, steaming shrimp or sweet corn, deep frying and low country boils. 

Nice call on the fire box upgrade. Does it have a ash pan?


----------



## sacedbysapp (Apr 6, 2022)

Can you show a better picture of the firebox I don’t understand the grate if it’s just rebar that doesn’t look like they were holding any coals to me?


----------

